# FreeBSD Snapshots iso's? When? Where



## Petz (May 1, 2009)

Hi, All

Just curious to know if there is a secret to finding the latest snapshot build of FreeBSD. The website suggests builds are made every month. But from previously looking and waiting for 200902 to appear on FTP mirrors this doesn't seem to be the case. Is there a FTP server somewhere hiding newer ISOs than 200902?

Also which is the best place to watch for announcments of new snapshots being released. I had a quick scan of the mailing lists but didn't see any previous annoucements about the snapshots hitting FTP mirrors.

Regards Petz


----------



## chen8002004 (May 1, 2009)

All the information is on the website.


----------



## Petz (May 2, 2009)

chen8002004 said:
			
		

> All the information is on the website.



Could you be more specific about what you found on the website. I read the information on the website and as per my previous post am asking if its still valid. Are monthly snapshots still happening? If so where as they arn't appearing on the FTP mirrors I look at?



			
				http://www.freebsd.org/snapshots/ said:
			
		

> Currently the snapshots of 8-CURRENT, 7-STABLE, and 6-STABLE are released monthly in directories whose URLs have the format ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/<year><month>/ where <year> is the four-digit year and <month> is the two-digit month in which the snapshot was released.


----------



## crsd (May 2, 2009)

Try using these snapshots:
http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/


----------



## Petz (May 2, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> Try using these snapshots:
> http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/



Very nice.


----------

